# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  How often can you safely breed your female ball python?

## Lipstick_Suckerpunch

I hope this isn't a silly question. I've tried to do my own research on this but I can't seem to find a real answer. My #1 priority is the safety of the snakes in my care. So any information on this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Depending on weight I wait atleast  a year after they lay

----------

Lipstick_Suckerpunch (11-14-2012),_OctagonGecko729_ (11-14-2012)

----------


## snakesRkewl

They drop eggs once a year, mine typically breed again 4-5 months after dropping eggs

----------

_Jonas@Balls2TheWall_ (11-14-2012),Lipstick_Suckerpunch (11-14-2012),_OctagonGecko729_ (11-14-2012),_Simple Man_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## satomi325

You can safely breed many times in a year, but they only lay eggs once a year.
Sometimes a female will give herself a year off too if she feels her body isn't ready.

----------

Lipstick_Suckerpunch (11-14-2012),_OctagonGecko729_ (11-14-2012),_Simple Man_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## Lipstick_Suckerpunch

I appreciate the answers! This is exactly what I wanted to know. 

Thank you!

----------


## decensored

It really depends on their recover from the previous breeding year.  For example:  I'm breeding my pastel female this year at 1500 grams.  If she lays eggs in the spring and gets her weight up to 1500 grams or more by the end of fall, I'll breed her again that year.  If she doesn't get her weight up to where it was the year before, than I will give her a year off.

----------

_Simple Man_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> They drop eggs once a year, mine typically breed again 4-5 months after dropping eggs


Yep, mine too. They usually gain all their weight back and then some within 6 months.

----------

_Simple Man_ (11-15-2012),snakesRkewl (11-15-2012)

----------


## snakesRkewl

> It really depends on their recover from the previous breeding year.


Absolutely, 
I have been blessed with some awesome eating adult balls and most of mine will recover within 3 months but I like to give them 4+ months off after eggs just to make sure they are full recovered.

----------


## Simple Man

> They drop eggs once a year, mine typically breed again 4-5 months after dropping eggs





> You can safely breed many times in a year, but they only lay eggs once a year.
> Sometimes a female will give herself a year off too if she feels her body isn't ready.


They got you covered!

Regards,

B

----------

Lipstick_Suckerpunch (11-16-2012)

----------


## Lipstick_Suckerpunch

My female laid about 3 months ago. She is already back up to what she was when I hooked her up to my male for the first time. 1500g.  :Smile:  I'll try pairing them again in a month or two.

----------


## Brandon Osborne

I have had a female lay two clutches within a 10 month period. It depends on the individual but I also think it is rare to do so.

----------


## RichieBoo

How many years can you breed them in a row...i figured 2 to 3 then give her a year off..is that good.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> How many years can you breed them in a row...i figured 2 to 3 then give her a year off..is that good.


I have heard that they will take their own breaks every 2-3 years. So far that's what I have experienced personally. One girl laid 3 years in a row and took last year off. I have another girl that has laid 2 years in a row and will hopefully lay again this year, and 2 girls that laid 1 year and took the next year off. Granted I haven't been breeding long, but that's what I've seen so far.

----------

Bubbabobobbrain (01-07-2014),Lipstick_Suckerpunch (11-20-2012),_RichieBoo_ (11-20-2012)

----------

